# How..No! what does your garden grow?



## Jace (Jul 11, 2022)

Do You grow your own herbs?

and...What are they?

anything else....differemt?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2022)

When I lived in a house, and had lots of outdoor space, I built rather large gardens for a few years.  Most of the usual vegetables.  I did learn, though, that it's nearly impossible to grow okra in the Northeast.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 11, 2022)

Corn


Sunflowers


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 11, 2022)

Silver bells and cockle shells!


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 11, 2022)

I grow a Chinese variety of cucumber called Suyo Long. Thin skinned, absolutely do not need to be peeled, and the only cucumber my husband can eat that doesn’t cause indigestion.
Photo of today’s harvest. (Spoon for size reference)


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Dec 29, 2022)

Well I got some nice[Weeds]coming up, and just wait til the[ Crabgrass]comes in!!!


----------



## Bella (Dec 29, 2022)

Jace said:


> *Do You grow your own herbs?
> 
> and...What are they?
> 
> anything else....differemt?*


Yes, I have an herb garden in the summer. I grow oregano, basil, Italian parsley, sorrel, dill, rosemary, English thyme, and peppermint.


----------

